
Cambridge Course Notes - zainamro
https://dec41.user.srcf.net/notes/
======
zainamro
I recently came across these math (and some physics) notes by Dexter Chua
during his time as an undergraduate at Cambridge. Amazingly, he's transcribed
several years of high quality math notes in LaTeX. Since members of this
community frequently ask how improving their mathematical understanding, I
thought to share this phenomenal resource. It looks like Dexter is now a PhD
student at Harvard, and if you wish to reach out and show appreciation, his
contact information is listed on the page.

